
SpaceX has released the initial results of its investigation - obi1kenobi
http://gizmodo.com/spacex-figured-out-why-its-expensive-rocket-exploded-1787007827
======
verroq
Please change the link to this and edit the title.

[http://www.spacex.com/news/2016/09/01/anomaly-
updates](http://www.spacex.com/news/2016/09/01/anomaly-updates)

They know that one of the tanks burst, they don't know why.

~~~
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12567446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12567446)

------
M_Grey
From Spacex: _"...Suggests that a large breach in the cryogenic helium system
of the second stage liquid oxygen tank took place. All plausible causes are
being tracked in an extensive fault tree and carefully investigated."_

A large breach? That's... worrying. They certainly have not "figured out" why
it exploded yet, they've just moved another step down the line.

------
Gys
'...it believes a breach in the helium system in the Falcon 9's liquid oxygen
system caused the sudden flare up.'

~~~
762236
What caused the breach? These types of articles are infuriating.

~~~
DannyBee
They don't know. So basically, the article is bullshit in the sense that they
don't know the cause, they only know the modality.

------
sunstone
Nice to have a few recovered first stages lying around to cross check
hypothetical root causes. They've probably ruled out that the cryogenic helium
exploded.

